# resetting battery/calibrate battery



## pbanj (Mar 4, 2016)

is there a way to run a battery calibration on windows 10 mobile? the wifes 1520 seems to be having battery issues. phone says it has like 45% battery left but then shuts off. i figured i would try updating to the win 10 beta to see if it fixed it but it hasnt. figured i would ask if there was a way to do it or if there is a way to do it on win 8.1 as i could just downgrade it back to that and try it.


----------



## Dude_Virus (Mar 20, 2016)

I am facing the same issue with my Lumia 1520, the battery drain is extremely fast and device just shuts off with a message that battery is critically low. After that if I let it sit for a minute and then reboot then I see battery left 35%. But again after 2 minute use it does the same and continues. I installed a battery app which gives me a graph on the charge and discharge cycle and that proves that the calibration is messed up. After charging normally uptil 49% it directly shot up to 100% in the next minute reporting battery is full. While discharging it does the same just drops instantly to 50% after 5 -10 minute normal use.


----------



## VSparxx (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys just don't waste your time, I have seen this many times on many 1520, this is a sign of a dead battery, just replace it, you will save yourselfes a lot of time and nerves.
Here is what you need to look for: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-BV...288161?hash=item3abb1c2961:g:S~wAAOSwHaBWlKUc

Anyway the battery has circuitry that responds of it's protection and calibration and it's all on auto and can't be altered.


----------



## Dude_Virus (Mar 20, 2016)

VSparxx said:


> Guys just don't waste your time, I have seen this many times on many 1520, this is a sign of a dead battery, just replace it, you will save yourselfes a lot of time and nerves.
> Here is what you need to look for: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-BV...288161?hash=item3abb1c2961:g:S~wAAOSwHaBWlKUc
> 
> Anyway the battery has circuitry that responds of it's protection and calibration and it's all on auto and can't be altered.

Click to collapse



I would not agree to it because if I rollback to 8.1 this calibration problem goes away. No issues at all not improper charge level. This is a windows 10 issue.


----------



## VSparxx (Mar 20, 2016)

Dude_Virus said:


> I would not agree to it because if I rollback to 8.1 this calibration problem goes away. No issues at all not improper charge level. This is a windows 10 issue.

Click to collapse



No, it isn't a software issue, I myself have a 1520 and was facing the same problem a few months back, it's 100% a battery problem and you just can't do anything about it, just change it.


----------



## pbanj (Mar 31, 2016)

Dude_Virus said:


> I would not agree to it because if I rollback to 8.1 this calibration problem goes away. No issues at all not improper charge level. This is a windows 10 issue.

Click to collapse



not a win 10 issue. her phone started doing it on 8.1. i tried the 10 preview to see if it would fix it



VSparxx said:


> No, it isn't a software issue, I myself have a 1520 and was facing the same problem a few months back, it's 100% a battery problem and you just can't do anything about it, just change it.

Click to collapse



did you end up with the 80% charge issue after changing the battery? i keep seeing that be an issue after replacing the battery.


----------



## Dude_Virus (Mar 31, 2016)

pbanj said:


> not a win 10 issue. her phone started doing it on 8.1. i tried the 10 preview to see if it would fix it
> 
> did you end up with the 80% charge issue after changing the battery? i keep seeing that be an issue after replacing the battery.

Click to collapse



It seems that the issue I am facing is although the same what you are but I am only facing that on the windows 10 and not on win 8.1 . I downgraded to win 8.1 and no issues at all of phone shutting off or charging calibration.

I use a battery app which shows me the discharge % and with Windows 8.1 it's hardly like 5-7 % when screen is on. With win 10 direct 17% - 20% and even if I close those apps and not keeping any background apps in win 10 I keep seeing high discharge %

Maybe you can rollback to win8.1 and do a full factory reset without restoring from backup.


----------



## pbanj (Mar 31, 2016)

Dude_Virus said:


> It seems that the issue I am facing is although the same what you are but I am only facing that on the windows 10 and not on win 8.1 . I downgraded to win 8.1 and no issues at all of phone shutting off or charging calibration.
> 
> I use a battery app which shows me the discharge % and with Windows 8.1 it's hardly like 5-7 % when screen is on. With win 10 direct 17% - 20% and even if I close those apps and not keeping any background apps in win 10 I keep seeing high discharge %
> 
> Maybe you can rollback to win8.1 and do a full factory reset without restoring from backup.

Click to collapse



I have already wiped the phone a few times without restoring a back. Once on 10 then I went back to 8.1 and did it twice. Still no change. I was hoping it was software that's why I tried 10 in the first place


----------



## VSparxx (Mar 31, 2016)

pbanj said:


> not a win 10 issue. her phone started doing it on 8.1. i tried the 10 preview to see if it would fix it
> did you end up with the 80% charge issue after changing the battery? i keep seeing that be an issue after replacing the battery.

Click to collapse



It's again because of a bad battery, for me it was the same, I bought a battery from ebay first and ended with it charging only up to 82%, so I sent the phone to the service, and they threw in a new battery and all is working great from that point,  so there are some battery batches that are bad but still sold online, i'd just send it back and or request a refund.


----------



## pbanj (Mar 31, 2016)

VSparxx said:


> It's again because of a bad battery, for me it was the same, I bought a battery from ebay first and ended with it charging only up to 82%, so I sent the phone to the service, and they threw in a new battery and all is working great from that point,  so there are some battery batches that are bad but still sold online, i'd just send it back and or request a refund.

Click to collapse



who did you buy from?


----------



## VSparxx (Apr 1, 2016)

pbanj said:


> who did you buy from?

Click to collapse



I bought it from the official service center in my country, although it's a bit more pricier I didn't want to risk to buy again a 82% battery from ebay.


----------



## reded23 (Sep 11, 2017)

*This is software*

I have 2 x 1520's that do this now. I put new batteries in and they still do it. Battery says 60% then use the camera for a few shots and the phone shuts off. Initially comes back saying battery 5% but after a soft reset it says 60% again.


----------



## uiqjirka (Sep 11, 2017)

Your new batteries are poor quality non-original or fake.Buy 100% original.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Sep 15, 2017)

reded23 said:


> I have 2 x 1520's that do this now. I put new batteries in and they still do it. Battery says 60% then use the camera for a few shots and the phone shuts off. Initially comes back saying battery 5% but after a soft reset it says 60% again.

Click to collapse



If you have 2x1520 we have a big shop from Lumia devices its just hardware ...
1520 and 1020 batteries will get weak after three or two years usage better to change it or buy a power bank . XD


----------

